# April Fools Cancelled this year.



## UberOka (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Like this......


----------



## UberOka (Oct 10, 2019)

The Federal Reserve is Lying about Coronavirus.


----------

